# Fall photos



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Here are some pics from today of Uno and couple of his buddies playing


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE those cute doggys !
I cant stop thinking of that song Girls just wanna have fun! And its in my head as I look at your pups having the time of their life! Dogs just wanna have fun!
I love the pics of pups having such fun! Thankyou for sharing these Great and I mean Great pictures! Doggy goodness!:smile::biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks, I think the more appropriate song choice would be "Boys just wanna have fun"..:wink
They have a very nice life indeed, I just say, let dogs be dogs, its so enjoyable to watch them play and just go nuts, rolls in the mud, wrestle, swim in the pond, chase the geese, roll in the poo, I can never imagine having a dog being cooped up behind the fence or in the house all day. They need this outlet for energy.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are some fun action shots! I wish I could let my dogs go run and play but our dog park is a swamp right now and apparently the dog flu is going around the area like crazy :frown:

It's ok, I still take them for at least a 2.5 mile run almost every day. And they love being in the house with us and the kitties, so it's ok.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Fun!*

Boy, you can just SEE the happiness on their faces. How great is that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Uno is one lucky dog to have such a great Mom who makes sure that he gets lots of exercise and socialization (and all that good food, too!) Every dog should be so lucky.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Great pictures! It's obvious the dogs are happy and having a great time!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thank you all for the comments  Uno has a good life, thats for sure, some of my friends joke around that when they die, they want to come back as my dog. :biggrin:


----------

